

Ask HN: What's harder? Starting or Quitting? - dannyr

Just read about SnapTalent shutting down and it made me wonder if quitting is much harder than starting something.<p>I wonder if any of you guys have thought of quitting on something you have been working on for  years but cannot do so mainly because of the amount of time and effort spent on it.
======
tokenadult
_I wonder if any of you guys have thought of quitting on something you have
been working on for years but cannot do so mainly because of the amount of
time and effort spent on it._

Yes I have. I found that one project I worked on for most of my adult life
just fizzled out when I realized that there just hadn't been any return on
investment there for a long time. Because of the sunk cost, it was indeed hard
to "quit," but I got busy with other things until that project got squeezed
out of my life.

------
ddemchuk
I have actually found it too easy to start things and equally easy to just let
them fall away. What I have found distinctly difficult to do is actually
finish something I've started.

I have enough half finished projects to keep a team of 50 busy for months.

